# Roger Waters and His Father's Death



## AWP (Jul 12, 2016)

This is sad but "neat" at the same time. Short version: Roger Waters of Pink Floyd fame lost his father in WWII. With the aid of a few vets he was able to find the spot where his father died while defending the Anzio beachhead. It is a short but powerful read.

Roger Waters: how a war veteran led the Pink Floyd star to the exact spot where his father died


----------



## pardus (Jul 12, 2016)

Very cool that Waters managed to find out about his father's death. 

I was just thinking about the significance to music the death of this one man made. Very interesting.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow. Closure at last. RIP Lt Waters.


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2016)

RIP LT Waters.  It's cool to see someone as big-name as Roger Waters do something like this.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 14, 2016)

RIP Lt Waters.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2016)

I love the album "The Final Cut"  but you can feel his anger over his fathers death in it.

I do hope he has some closure.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Lt Waters.


----------

